

New Startup idea, looking for feedback and partners - TileCase

Hi!
We&#x27;re playing with an idea of localising social media posts and have built a prototype site at www.tilecase.com.
We&#x27;re looking for feedback, help with marketing and maybe funding.
What does everyone think?
Email me on tilecase@tilecase.com
======
MCRed
How are you going to drive a million people to telecase.com to discover these
businesses? How are you going to drive 10 million?

This seems like it might be a feature - eg: on Facebook, where local
businesses get featured based on the location of the user. In fact, I'm
guessing it's already a feature of facebooks advertising platform.

~~~
TileCase
Profile owners on TileCase can share their profiles into existing social media
networks but increasing traffic is something we are working on and looking for
idea. What did you think of the overall concept? Aggregating a users social
media and making it available in a geographic area.

